# ID help



## chad320 (Mar 30, 2010)

I know this is next to impossible without emergent growth and a spathe, but does anyone want to take a crack at it?


----------



## HeyPK (Jan 23, 2004)

I am fairly sure it is C. undulata.


----------



## chad320 (Mar 30, 2010)

Im thinking undulata gets bigger. This is a full size crypt at 4-5". Someone on another forum suggested "Mi Oya" What do you think HeyPK?


----------



## ddavila06 (Jan 31, 2009)

that one has a very pretty pattern, it resembles my walkerii, maybe a little smaller that my larger plants.


----------



## HeyPK (Jan 23, 2004)

> Im thinking undulata gets bigger. This is a full size crypt at 4-5". Someone on another forum suggested "Mi Oya" What do you think HeyPK?


This is a picture of some _C. undulata_ I had. 









Your plant has somewhat more blunt tips on the leaves, and it does look a little smaller, but the pattern on the leaves and the width of the leaves look very similar. I have not had Mi Oya myself, but most of the pictures I have seen of it show much broader leaves---typical of _wendtii_---and they don't show the pattern of the side veins on the upper surface of the leaves the way your plant and my _C. undulata_ does. One other characteristic of C. undulata is that when the light is low or a number of plants are crowded together, the stems of C. undulata start to grow upwards and the internodes lengthen. Instead of being a rhizome plant with internodes very close together. it becomes a stem plant, the only known Crypt to do so.


----------



## EDGE (Feb 28, 2004)

wendtii 'mi oya' usually has a much longer petiole relative to the leaf length. I don't recall my 'mi oya' sending out marmorated leaves. Been a over 5 years since I had the plant submersed though. Mine was from the Tropica nursery and looks exactly like the picture on the Tropica website.


----------



## ddavila06 (Jan 31, 2009)

very nice, i just got me some undulata so i hope they turn out like that


----------



## chad320 (Mar 30, 2010)

Thanks guys. The pic is about 6 months old. I moved this plant to a high tech setup and its leaves did broaden out like a Wendtii, with the little ears on the leaf where it meets the petiole. It also doesnt point up anymore, but lays low along the substrate. This could be from having more room? I wish I could post a recent pic but my camera is at the bottom of a cliff in our local state park. oops. Your help has been beneficial, thanks.


----------



## Cvurb (May 23, 2010)

Chad, one thing that is awesome about crypts is that they will stay small in high tech and BIG in low tech  So I like keeping my crypts LOWWWWWW tech lol. 

HeyPK, my C. Petchii looks exactly like your Undulata... I hope mine is actually Petchii...


----------



## HeyPK (Jan 23, 2004)

Here is an old picture of C. petchii. The leaf shape is similar to that of C. undulata, but the coloring is plain olive brown. 









Here is a picture of the C. undulata plants I showed in the previous picture. Here they are about a year older. The waviness of the leaves is more irregular than it is in in C. petchii. The coloring is different also---more red than brown.


----------



## chad320 (Mar 30, 2010)

Thanks HeyPK, your last pic of Undulata has confirmed that I have a giant piece of this. It has also scratched it off my list for IDing the OP. Maybe ill find the name by process of elimination  I am planning to grow some out emergent this spring so maybe ill get a better ID on it then. The kid that sold it to me said it was Wendtii green but its definately not. Does anyone have a picture of their "Mi Oya"?


----------



## EDGE (Feb 28, 2004)

You can see the one I have on the Tropica website. looks exactly the same. There might be a variation from other sources of wendtii 'mi oya'
http://www.tropica.com/plants/plantdescription.aspx?pid=109D


----------



## HeyPK (Jan 23, 2004)

The most colorful and healthy Mi Oya plants I have ever seen are in one of Oliver Knott's aquaria:
http://www.pbase.com/plantella/image/54291453
I can't link to the picture directly because pbase does not allow that.


----------



## EDGE (Feb 28, 2004)

while looking to ID some of my crypt, I was thinking that this might be

C. beckettii 'petchii' or just beckettii but doesn't have the lobe on the bottom of the leaf.



















I got a wendtii 'green' that came from the States long ago which turned out to be a wendtii x Hybrid.

If this is a wendtii, most likely a 'Tropica' with the marmotated leaves.


----------

